# Pay dove hunt!!



## turner14 (May 11, 2012)

Who has the best pay hunt around the ben hill area?


----------



## turner14 (May 23, 2012)

anybody heard of any pay dove shoots yet?


----------



## turner14 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bump bump


----------



## turner14 (Jun 20, 2012)

bump


----------



## General P (Jun 20, 2012)

I haven't heard of any yet but. Would like to hear about some in NE GA.


----------



## turner14 (Jun 21, 2012)

i know its still a little ways from season, but i dont want to miss out on a good one.


----------



## turner14 (Jun 27, 2012)

tttt


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 27, 2012)

Someone has one on highway 11 outside of mansfield GA. Right across from Charlie Eliott we tried getting on it last year and field was full. It was $100 a gun and they told me over the phone they had 100guns opening day. They shot the second weekend lastyear for $75 a gun also. But I heard they piled um up. There is some kind of sign out front of the house. About pheasent hunts also.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jun 27, 2012)

How far are you willing to drive?


----------



## turner14 (Jun 28, 2012)

about 2 hrs at the max


----------



## turner14 (Jul 3, 2012)

ttt


----------



## turner14 (Jul 6, 2012)

its getting closer


----------



## jspears (Jul 16, 2012)

Five Springs Hunting Preserve 2 miles south of Mansfield on hwy 11. 30 acre field, with 30 guns. Opening weekend is booked but the are aome spots left for second weekend shoot @ $75 per gun,  had some really good hunts last year


----------



## turner14 (Jul 20, 2012)

bump bump


----------



## browning1975 (Jul 26, 2012)

Turner 14, im from dooly co. and was wondering if you here of any paid dove shoots in your area that wouldnt mind about three respectable hunters at there paid shoot would you please pm. me with info i would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## turner14 (Jul 31, 2012)

has anyone heard of a shoot south of macon yet. i know somebody is having a pay shoot down south somewhere.


----------



## easbell (Jul 31, 2012)

The Gaskins over near Nashville normally have one. Need to ask around though. They don't advertise.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Aug 1, 2012)

Is that you Spencer?


----------



## turner14 (Aug 3, 2012)

Does anybody know how to get ahold of the Gaskins. Are know of anybody else close to fitzgerald thats having a pay shoot. Im ready to melt a barrel in a couple weeks.


----------



## coastalredneck (Aug 5, 2012)

what about homer conner south of Pitts???


----------



## turner14 (Sep 2, 2012)

Learned a good lesson yesterday. Dont go off peoples word about there field. Supposedly sunflowers and millet. It was more like a little bit of sunflowers and alot of weeds. Makes me wanna think twice before i pay good money to shoot again.


----------

